# Manchester City - Roma: 30 Settembre 2014 ore 20:45. Tv Sky



## admin (29 Settembre 2014)

Ritorna la Champions League. E la Roma, vittoriosa nella prima giornata del girone contro il Cska, andrà ad affrontare un avversario molto ostico: i campioni d'Inghilterra del Manchester City che, nel turno precedente, sono stati sconfitti dal Bayern a Monaco di Baviera.

Manchester City - Roma, partita in programma Martedì 30 Settembre 2014 alle 20:45 allo stadio Etihad di Manchester.

Dove vedere Manchester City - Roma in tv?

Diretta, in esclusiva, su Sky. Non è prevista la diretta in chiaro nè sulle reti Mediaset/Premium

L'altra partita del girone è Cska - Bayern


A seguire, tutte le notizie ed i commenti su Manchester City - Roma


----------



## Aragorn (29 Settembre 2014)

Le speranze della Roma di passare il turno dipenderanno molto dalla partita di domani. Se i giallorossi non perdono (e riescono a fare almeno 1 punto nella doppia sfida col Bayern) potrebbero poi giocarsi la qualificazione nell'ultima giornata, all'Olimpico, contro il City.

ps ciò dando per scontato che tutte battano il CSKA e che il City batta il Bayern all'Etihad Stadium. Se ciò non avvenisse potrebbe diventare tutto più facile o tutto più difficile, dipende ovviamente dai casi.


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2014)

Stasera si capirà quanto vale davvero la Roma. In genere, gli impatti negli stadi inglesi sono terrificanti anche per le squadre scafate. Figuriamoci per chi non ha mai contato nulla in Europa.

Sono curioso di vedere come finirà.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Settembre 2014)

daje Florenzi!


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Settembre 2014)

Occhio che non gioca De Sanctis....


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Tifo'o (30 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Chi diamine è sto Skorupski? Mai sentito


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2014)

Rigore per il City


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Settembre 2014)

Finita


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2014)

Gol di Aguero. 1-0 City


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2014)

Traversa di Maicon


----------



## BB7 (30 Settembre 2014)

Partita falsata, se questo è rigore allora facciamo che non si puo nemmeno toccare l'avversario


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Settembre 2014)

azz Maicon peccato


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Settembre 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Partita falsata, se questo è rigore allora facciamo che non si puo nemmeno toccare l'avversario


Quest'arbitro è lo stesso che ha dato il rigore contro il barca due anni fa.. su palla da fermo


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Settembre 2014)

neanche tempo di accendere la radio e sento che la Roma già perde... va beh ciao core


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Settembre 2014)

Totti pazzesco


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2014)

Gol di Totti 1-1


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Settembre 2014)

Che gol


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Settembre 2014)

è un fuoriclasse senza età, la Roma DEVE vincere questo scudetto


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Settembre 2014)

Pareggio MERITATO.. c'era solo una squadra in campo


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Settembre 2014)

Niangoolan


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Settembre 2014)

Il City su Twitter qualche ora fa aveva scritto un tweet alla Roma:"Il vostro capitano non ha mai segnato in Inghilterra, giusto?"


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2014)

La Roma ha un'organizzazione pazzesca


----------



## BB7 (30 Settembre 2014)

Arbitro ubriaco questo era rigore e non lo da


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Settembre 2014)

Hart salva l'1-2


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2014)

Pazzesco la Roma che se la gioca contro le big d'Europa...

Ma noi dove siamo rimasti?


----------



## Frikez (30 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quest'arbitro è lo stesso che ha dato il rigore contro il barca due anni fa.. su palla da fermo



Questo è il regolamento ma come sempre in Italia interpretiamo le regole in maniera diversa per poi gridare allo scandalo quando ce li fischiano contro in Europa.


----------



## DR_1 (30 Settembre 2014)

Il City le ha prese pure dal Napoli su, poi una difesa inguardabile..


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Settembre 2014)

Se la Roma passa il girone, arriverà lontano in cl..

E pensare che manca Strootman che secondo è il giocatore,insieme a Pjanic, più importante della rosa


----------



## prebozzio (30 Settembre 2014)

Roma pazzesca, ha un centrocampo dominante e mancano Strootman e De Rossi.

Pjanic è un calciatore STRAORDINARIO.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se la Roma passa il girone, arriverà lontano in cl..
> 
> E pensare che manca Strootman che secondo è il giocatore,insieme a Pjanic, più importante della rosa


Strootman è forse il loro miglior centrocampista, oltre ad essere tra i migliori d'Europa. Quando tornerà sarà un acquisto per loro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Settembre 2014)

Che squadra la Roma.Vanno subito sotto contro una corazzata senza scomporsi,cominciando subito a macinare gioco e mettendo sotto gli avversari.E gli mancano Strootman,Iturbe,De Rossi e pure il portiere...



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Pjanic è un calciatore STRAORDINARIO.



Uno dei miei giocatori preferiti in assoluto


----------



## DR_1 (30 Settembre 2014)

DeRossi è un bene che non ci sia per loro. City comunque imbarazzante, da anni un bluff travestita da big.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Settembre 2014)

azz per poco


----------



## BB7 (30 Settembre 2014)

Che centrocampo la Roma


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Settembre 2014)

Che bestia sto Pjanic


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Settembre 2014)

Però devono avere più cattiveria sotto porta.. sono gol da fare questi


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Settembre 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> DeRossi è un bene che non ci sia per loro. City comunque imbarazzante, da anni un bluff travestita da big.



Con il suo infortunio possono veramente svoltare. Considerando anche l'imminente sfida contro di voi


----------



## Jino (30 Settembre 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> DeRossi è un bene che non ci sia per loro. City comunque imbarazzante, da anni un bluff travestita da big.



De Rossi è un giocatore che non sarà bello e spettacolare in campo, ma è un giocatore per mille motivi eccezionale. 

Il City ha fatto male in Europa, sempre, però in campionato ha dimostrato eccome di esser grande.


----------



## BB7 (30 Settembre 2014)

La Roma è calata sta rischiando


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2014)

1-1 in casa del City è veramente un colpaccio. Sia mai riuscissero a strappare un punticino anche al Bayern, all'Olimpico.


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2014)

*City - Roma 1-1 FINALE *


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Settembre 2014)

finita 1-1 roma a testa altissima


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Settembre 2014)

Gran bella Roma, specie nel primo tempo.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Settembre 2014)

Hanno preso gol su rigore

Hanno preso una traversa e sono stati pericolosi un paio di volte.

In difesa non hanno subito nulla.. pazzesco ma dove lo hanno preso sto Garcia


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Settembre 2014)

una cosa è certa, grazie a questo pareggio è matematicamente impossibile che le tre squadre si ritrovino appaiate a 12 punti come accaduto lo scorso anno al Napoli


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Settembre 2014)

Il punto debole della Roma è che,al momento,non possono fare cambi a centrocampo.
Contro la Juve potrebbe costare carissimo.
Che squadra comunque,e che allenatore Garcia.


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Hanno preso gol su rigore
> 
> Hanno preso una traversa e sono stati pericolosi un paio di volte.
> 
> In difesa non hanno subito nulla.. pazzesco ma dove lo hanno preso sto Garcia



Pazzesco davvero. Tra l'altro, giocando senza 4 titolari.

Noi prendiamo gol da cani e porci.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pazzesco davvero. Tra l'altro, giocando senza 4 titolari.
> 
> Noi prendiamo gol da cani e porci.



Ma sto Monalos.. boh...

Yanga Biwa un cesso.. da quando è alla Roma non sbaglia nulla


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Settembre 2014)

_Eh ma la roma non ha speranze_. Complimenti alla Roma, questa è il calcio italiano che vogliamo vedere in champions.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Settembre 2014)

Molto contento per loro. In altri tempi uscivano prendendo 7 scoppole da Manchester. Oggi quasi da padroni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sto Monalos.. boh...
> 
> Yanga Biwa un cesso.. da quando è alla Roma non sbaglia nulla


Questo fa capire quanto sia importante una buona fase difensiva e quindi quanto sia importante l'allenatore. 
È normale che se vuoi affidare tutta una difesa ad Astori o a Yanga-Mbiwa non vai da nessuna parte ma se inserisci buoni giocatori, perché tali sono, in un contesto adeguato di squadra, i risultati arrivano. Il primo vero acquisto dev'essere il mister, non il portiere, il difensore, il centrocampista o l'attaccante e Rudi Garcia è stato un colpaccio.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (30 Settembre 2014)

Grandi applausi alla Roma oggi, poi Domenica ne prendono 4.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2014)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Grandi applausi alla Roma oggi, *poi Domenica ne prendono 4*.


Non ne sarei così sicuro.


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Settembre 2014)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Grandi applausi alla Roma oggi, poi Domenica ne prendono 4.


Penso che stavolta se la giocheranno veramente, non dico con sicurezza che la vinceranno, ma di certo non verranno umiliati come la volta scorsa. Sarebbe troppo un'altra scoppola.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Settembre 2014)

Quanto corre Gervinho, mi viene il fiatone solo a guardarlo.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Settembre 2014)

Quanto conta avere un allenatore capace di dare un gioco ad una squadra che con giocatori più o meno di pari valore (la Roma di Luis Enrique non era affatto scarsa, i giocatori più forti c'erano già tutti) arrivava 7/8°? Enormemente.
Il pareggio è stato forse il risultato più giusto, ma la Roma è andata a Manchester per far la partita e ci è riuscita fino a metà del secondo tempo, avendo le occasioni migliori per i 3 punti. Nel finale ha sofferto e ha evitato una sconfitta che sarebbe stata immeritatissima.
Complimenti alla Roma e complimenti a un allenatore con gli attributi come Garcia.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Settembre 2014)

Se battono la Juve potrebbero davvero scrollarsi di dosso l'etichetta di perdenti che, per forza di cose, hanno.


----------



## madeinitaly (30 Settembre 2014)

Gervinho si droga, ma che squadra la Roma. Corrono tantissimo e lottano con qualsiasi avversario gli passi davanti, secondo me può benissimo passare il girone da seconda dopo il Bayern.


----------



## Shevchenko (30 Settembre 2014)

Squadra che mi è sempre stata simpatica,è la nostra capitale,è la squadra della nostra bellissima e fantastica Roma..Son felice..Garcia ha le palle,i giocatori pure..Totti è un campione di quelli che nascono una volta ogni 20 anni...Sono tutti bravi!Peccato per l'ingenuità di Maicon,ma siamo onesti,la Roma meritava la vittoria!E' vero nel secondo tempo è calata,ma ha messo sotto il City che è una BIG in casa sua..Cioè..Il fattore trasferta incide e manco poco.

Grande Roma!Io tempo fa avevo pronosticato il passaggio del turno di Roma e City...Speriamo che sia cosi..Come gioco la Roma è nettamente superiore alla Juve...Sono più veloci e corrono di più!!


Manolas difensore della madonna!


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Settembre 2014)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Grandi applausi alla Roma oggi, poi Domenica ne prendono 4.



Penso anch'io


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2014)

Complimenti che partita la Roma .


----------



## Penny.wise (1 Ottobre 2014)

anche a me la Roma è sempre stata simpatica, peccato per i momenti di presunzione che hanno (parlo di tifosi)..già l'anno scorso erano esaltati, quest'anno poi si sentivano (almeno per tutta l'estate) già lo scudo in tasca, quando fanno così sono veramente insopportabili..


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Ottobre 2014)

Totti decisamente il migliore italiano degli ultimi 30 anni, alla sua età Del Piero stava coi canguri e Baggio a pescare


----------



## Dexter (1 Ottobre 2014)

Senza De Rossi son più forti, strano...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Ottobre 2014)

La Roma è veramente forte, solida dietro e spietata davanti, capace di creare gioco ma anche di ripartire in contropiede. Mi ha impressionato! E ovviamente chapeau per Francesco Totti, semplicemente immenso.


----------



## Doctore (1 Ottobre 2014)

Da milanista,sportivo e italiano sono veramente contento per la roma...Grandissimo Totti classe immensa.
Peccato per i tifosi presuntuosi in generale l unica nota stonata.


----------



## Doctore (1 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Quanto conta avere un allenatore capace di dare un gioco ad una squadra che con giocatori più o meno di pari valore (la Roma di Luis Enrique non era affatto scarsa, i giocatori più forti c'erano già tutti) arrivava 7/8°? Enormemente.
> Il pareggio è stato forse il risultato più giusto, ma la Roma è andata a Manchester per far la partita e ci è riuscita fino a metà del secondo tempo, avendo le occasioni migliori per i 3 punti. Nel finale ha sofferto e ha evitato una sconfitta che sarebbe stata immeritatissima.
> Complimenti alla Roma e complimenti a un allenatore con gli attributi come Garcia.


Grandissimo allenatore garcia...ma enrique non aveva i giocatori della roma attuale e sopratutto era un allenatore senza esperienza


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Ottobre 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Grandissimo allenatore garcia...ma enrique non aveva i giocatori della roma attuale e sopratutto era un allenatore senza esperienza


Certamente ora la Roma ha una rosa più completa nelle seconde linee e si è rinforzata negli 11 titolari, ma la Roma di Luis Enrique e soprattutto di Zeman non era affatto scarsa. La differenza sostanziale la fa un allenatore bravissimo come Garcia. Ieri sera ha battuto Pellegrini 3 o 4-0.


----------



## tequilad (1 Ottobre 2014)

Grande Roma!! Che spettacolo! Tiferò per loro in Italia e in Europa!


----------

